# Sensor táctil



## icaro600 (Ene 6, 2006)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en este foro y tengo un pequeño problema, a ver si alguien me puede ayudar.
Necesito activar una carga mediante un par de sensores, estos sensores están formados por dos placas de cobre pegadas a un cristal, de forma que al poner un dedo sobre una de ellas por el otro lado del cristal, active o desactive la carga. La idea que tengo es realizarlo mediante transistores FET, pero necesito alguna idea inicial

Gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## ArturoGP (Mar 4, 2006)

Que tal icaro600, puedes usar el NE555, una placa iria a la pata 2 del CI, y la otra placa a tierra, el pin 2 tambien necesita un resistor de 10K a positivo, y cada que toques las placas pasaras voltage (-) en trigger del NE555, cuando esto pase el pin 3 del CI, se pondra a "1" logico, con esto podras activar lo que desees (claro con un relevador).

Saludos


----------



## mustangV8 (Mar 7, 2006)

La opcion del 555 es buena, conectado como monoestable y con la placa conctada al clk/inhibit/reset (no recuerdo el nobre que figura en hoja de datos).
La otra posibilidad es usar una conpuerta schmidt trigger. Por ejemplo un negador. Lo que es importante es que sea CMOS, por ej HC, aunque si no recuerdo mal la HCT tiene un VIH mas bajo que andaria mejor (supongo)


----------

